# Girl in Fishnets



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

I came across a picture I did quite a long time ago, so thought I would load it up for your views. I remember doing this picture with only one pencil - probably an HB - so it could perhaps be slightly lacking in the tonal spectrum.


----------



## sherina1934 (Feb 10, 2013)

I think is great!!!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thankyou sherina - I'm pleased that you like it and appreciate your comment!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

holy moly ernest- great patience with the stockings -


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

You're right there Jeff! Even though I drew this a long time ago I do remember at the time (after starting the fishnet) that I had just left the legs plain as it took ages to finish.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

> holy moly ernest- great patience with the stockings -


I agree! I wouldn't have the patience, great job!


----------

